# Anthony Joshua Training Footage



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2017)

For those of you that don't know AJ, he's 6'6" 250 and a physical freakshow. He's 18-0 with 18 KO's and is the IBF Heavyweight Champ and 2012 Olympic Gold Medalist. He's known for being a training animal, a tireless worker for a large man and has some interesting training techniques. He has amazing agility and balance for a 6'6" fighter. I've actually stolen a few exercises from him and use them with a handful of fighters. I figured some of you fight fans might be interested. Some of it is kinda boring but there is some good shit in there too....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2017)

Lots of stuff in there. Good find.

Lots of combat athletes are doing more and more with sand.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lots of stuff in there. Good find.
> 
> Lots of combat athletes are doing more and more with sand.



Quick stops, starts and accelerating in the sand is just brutal! It's great conditioning work.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2017)

His footwork and agility are amazing for his size. Kid's got one hell of a platform to work from!


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2017)

The Wembley Arena in London has already sold over 90,000 tickets for the April 29 AJ vs Klitschko fight. The crowd is gonna be insane that night, best boxing fans in the world.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 15, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> His footwork and agility are amazing for his size. Kid's got one hell of a platform to work from!



He really does. Apparently he even outworks the all the smaller, lighter fighters in the gym.  He looks better and better every fight. I hope he starches Wlad. Having a monster in the HW division is always fun.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 16, 2017)

Anything, or anybody, that would make a Klitschko fight exciting to watch.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2017)

Have had neck harnesses in the past and they always feel awkward. 

Gunna try out that bite down on the towel strapped to the weight theory.

That shit is savage!


----------

